# My First Swan



## hunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys I am new here and this is my first post. 
I thought I would share my first Swan with you. I shot it on 11-19-08


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum hunter. Keep posting up sweet pics


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Welcome to the forum hunter. Keep posting up sweet pics


+1 keep 'em coming!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

welcome! glad youre here, and glad you got your schwan!!!! your kid looks like he is glad too. it looks like a wet, muddy day


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Wecome and congrats on your swan.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

*Dude, you wrecked that critter! 
Amazing how conditions were perfect that morning to keep the birds on the pond late. Too bad all the swan hunters who were there the day before didn't show up again or they all would have filled thier tags! :lol: *


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome and congrats on your first swan. that a good looking swan.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm surprised that nobody else has the screen name hunter???that's kinda weird isn't it???


----------

